# Problema con LCD LG 32LF2510



## viciuxav (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola, este es mi primer post, aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyendo y aprendiendo.

Tengo este LCD LG 32LF2510 que al conectarlo a la corriente, se enciende solo la retroiluminacion. Primero se enciende el led azul de la placa del inverter, se atenua y se apaga,  luego las lamparas se encienden 1 segundo, se apagan, y asi varias veces hasta que se queda la retroiluminacion fija, pero nada mas. A veces no llegan a encenderese. No aparece imagen ni el boton de encendido funciona.

Os comento un poco las revisiones que he hecho:

- He revisado todos los condensadores de la FA y aparentemente estan todos bien, ninguno inchado ni nada, no tengo capacimetro, por lo que he medido su resitencia interna aislandolos y estan en torno a 1Mohm. Tambien he revisado los 2 condensadores del inverter de 680uf y tambien estan correctos.

-He desarmado el panel y he comprobado que todas las lamparas encienden, aunque me he fijado que algunas al estar encendidas se ven como ondas,

-He comprobado tensiones, y me dan valores correctos de 24v, 12v y 5v. Cuando la retroiluminacion se apaga, el voltaje del inverter (24v) no varia.

- He revisado el integrado de control de la FA bajandome el datasheet y esta correcto.

- He probado a desconectar el panel LCD y sigue pasando lo mismo.

A alguien le ha pasado algo similar?, No he encontrado el service manual del lcd por ningun lado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2013)

marca = LG 	
modelo = 32LF2510	
chasis=  LD91A
tengo el esquema de otro LG pero lleva el mismo chasis ,asi que te va a servir ,el esquema es el mismo,sirve para muchos modelos LG


----------



## viciuxav (Abr 25, 2013)

Muchas gracias por el service manual, indagando un poco mas, he estado revisando la parte primaria de la FA y me encontrado con dos K6A60D, los he desoldado y comprobando resistencia entre patillas uno de ellos da entre Drain y Source 600ohm y el otro ni si quiera llega a 90ohm, por lo que cambiare el de que da 90ohm. A parte seguire revisando con el diagrama de bloques del manual. Con los sintomas que presenta, diriais que es tema de FA?, o puede que tambien este afectada la placa de control


----------



## viciuxav (Abr 25, 2013)

Revisando el Service Manual, no he visto el diagrama de la Fuente de Alimentacion que es el que me interesa, El modelo de la fuente es el lgp32-09p, estoy buscando otros modelos que lleven esta fuente pero no encuentro ninguno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2013)

es esta la fuente ?








si es esa la fuente  generalmente se quema: 
IC500 ICE3B0365J 
ZD501 1N5230 - 4,7 V zener 
R501 2R2 - fusible 1W (esta resistencia ha sido cambiada por el F501 de  3,15 A)

el diagrama proba este que creo es el mismo modelo 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,19053/


----------



## viciuxav (Abr 25, 2013)

Si exacto, esa es la fuente, la de la imagen, el diagrama es muy parecido. 
Tenia sospechas del integrado ic500. Ya que entran 26v pero en drain no saca nada de tension. 
Todos los zener los he revisado. Pense que ZD501 estaba en corto, pero estaba en paralelo con R503 de 1R2 No le veo muxo sentido. 
Voy a pedir este integrado y a cambiarle.
 Me recomendais tambien cambiar los K6A60D, por la diferencia de resistencia interna que tienen?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2013)

descarga aqui el diagrama gratis, (LG (LGP32-ATN)EAY41970901 used in LG 32LB9RTA   
LG (LGP32-ATN)EAY41970901 used in LG 32LB9RTA ) asi se llama el esquema de fuente ,que tambien se usa en otros modelos
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,19053/


----------



## viciuxav (May 10, 2013)

Ya recibi el IC500 ICE3B0365J , le he sustituido, pero sigue sin encender. Ese integrado por lo que he entendido es el circuito de control para los 5 voltios, el que le manda los pulsos al transformador de 5v (el mas pequeño). He comprobado los 5V en el secundario y son correctos. Ahora revisando, no tengo tensiones ni de 12 ni de 24V, estas tensiones salen del transformador mas grande


----------



## viciuxav (May 23, 2013)

He estado buscando el integrado K6A60D, pero ya esta descatalogado, he encontrado este equivalente
STP9NK60Z-FP, Me recomendais algun otro? O con este me vale


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2013)

es un mosfet ,y si el reemplazo es mejor que el mosfet original


----------



## viciuxav (May 23, 2013)

Ok. Entonces los pediré.
Estaba dandole vueltas a otra cosa; me imagino que al igual que las fuentes de alimentacion de los PC (ATX) llevan un integrado que comprueba todas las tensiones, y si no estan todas no arranca, las LCD tambien los llevaran no? Es curioso por que al principio (cuando empeze a escribir el post), tenia todos los voltages (24, 12 y 5), y la tv hacía el intento de arrancar, pero no lo conseguia. (De ahi la sospecha)
O tambien podria ser por mosfet del primario, que ya estubieran tocados y se hayan ido del todo (Ahora solo tengo 5V, en el secundario)


----------



## viciuxav (May 31, 2013)

Bueno, tras recibir los integrados y cambiarlos, seguía sin tension de 12 y 24v. He puenteado el pin PWR_ON con los 5V que si que tenia, y voila!! los 12 y 24v aparecen. Por lo que el problema de la fuente ya esta descartado, asi que ahora toca centrarse, en la placa principal LD91A que no esta mandando la señal de power_on. He encontrado esta parte del diagrama.
Alguna recomendacion de por donde empezar?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 31, 2013)

podes empezar por aqui .a simple vista no parece tu falla,pero cuando lo lees vas a aprender algo sobre el in-verter ,porque se apaga y lo mas importante como comprobar la fuente y algunos tips interesantes,
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------



## viciuxav (Jun 30, 2013)

Despues de varias semanas sin aparecer por aqui, ya tengo mi tv arreglada, al final, ya descarte problemas en la fuente de alimentacion, y en la placa del inverter. Pedi la placa de control EBU60674851 en esta pagina w w w .plasma-lcd-led-onderdelen.nl 
Es lo mas barato que encontre, ya que en paginas de España por esta placa me pedian mas de 200€.
En esta pagina, por 67€ con gastos e impuestos incluidos me ha llegado en menos de 3 semanas.  Al final decidi comprar la placa completa sin intentar reparar la otra ya que al realizar medidas en salidas del micro principal, habia salidas que estaban a masa, y a parte que al ir desoldando componentes algunas pistas se despegaron, por lo que opte por la opcion mas facil.


----------

